# Does anyone work for CSI company



## sandraf (Apr 21, 2015)

Has or does anyone work for CSI company.  I got an email that they are looking for HCC coders long term for OptumInsight and was wondering if anyone had any good things to say about them.  Any feedback is appreciated. 

Thanks
Sandra Fedler, CPC


----------



## Hipoink (Apr 22, 2015)

CSI recruits for United Health Group that owns OptumInsight. I have applied as well, as I have heard that OptumInsight/UHG is a superior company to work for.


----------



## Starr5052 (Apr 22, 2015)

Amanda Fisher is sending out a ton of emails (I received 4). I have applied for the position, passed their examination and was told all my info was being batched with other candidates to be sent in on Monday.


----------



## sandraf (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, 

Yeah, I passed the tests as well and was told my info was being submitted and to give them 10-14 business days to hear back if they want to do a phone interview or not.  I also received multiple emails on this as well and was also contacted by a different recruiting company for this same job.  It's good to know that you heard this is a good company, hope your right.  Good luck to both of you, hope you hear good news.


----------



## sandraf (May 15, 2015)

*Optum Interview*

Hey, Starr5052 and Hipoink have either of you had an interview with Optum?  I did an interview with them but have yet to hear anything at all and it's been since May 5th.  It would be nice to hear something either way, so I'm not just wondering.


----------



## kohinoor23 (May 15, 2015)

*Csi*

I took the test and passed, she was negotiating with me about the salary, but has not scheduled any interview so far.


----------



## LindseyK (May 19, 2015)

I was interviewed by them for one of these positions a couple weeks ago and was offered a position the next day. 

If anyone is interested in job leads feel free to PM me.

Lindsey


----------



## Hipoink (May 27, 2015)

Got the job offer!!!! YAY!! Sooo excited!
Thy.Thy.Thy!!!


----------



## rstrachan (May 27, 2015)

*CSI Companies*

I have seen ads for this company on the internet and the job app states it is a contract job?  Does anyone know about that?  And do they eventually offer you a permanent position?


----------



## coder49 (May 31, 2015)

Does CSI pay per encounter or hourly?


----------



## mtmnleg (Aug 14, 2015)

*Csi*

Did anyone ever start work here? Wondering how they liked it? Thanks~!


----------



## memebelle2000 (Aug 14, 2015)

I applied with them July 13th and I took the Excel test and Coding test and I received a response that I did great, which was on the 20th. But Amanda stated she would send my info to the company and I haven't heard anything from them again.


----------



## Becky5 (Oct 7, 2015)

Did anyone get hired? If so, how do you like it?


----------

